# AKI on CKD



## kak (Nov 28, 2014)

Can someone help me with this?  I'm thinking 584.9 and 585.9
thank you


----------



## 01080243 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Answer to AKI on CKD*

Yes, you are right.  584.9 followed by 585.9


----------



## kak (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank you so much


----------

